

Tell HN: I just launched a Facebook app. Please tell me what you think of it - kilian

Hey all,<p>In the past week I've made http://www.youtubetopten.com together with my team. It's a small Facebook app that lets you and your friends vote on your favorite YouTube videos and it builds a top 10 each week. (For now, we want to go to daily top tens as soon as possible, but we need some traction for that).<p>We launched it exactly at the wrong time. A week before we started Facebook launched the graph api with pretty bad documentation, so we had to test a lot and build our own interface. We will be open sourcing our Django-facebook-graph-api app next week ;) Then there's the recent privacy issues as well... Anyway, we're just going to do our best to make this a success :)<p>Please tell me what you think, and how we can improve this. We sell a 'featured video' on the page, if you're interested contact me. HNers get a special price ;)<p>Cheers,
Kilian
======
yourentwesplit
Seems like a well done site but can't you already to this with Youtube?

